# The use of PVC



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Does anyone know whether it is safe to use PVC piping along with the purple cleaner and cement that commonly goes along with PVC in our tanks??

I built a ramp for my turtles with PVC but am afraid to cement it together for fear of poisoning them or contaminating my water.

Does anyone know if its safe to use once it dries and cures really well.

Thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have hard plummed some of my returns with purple primer and cement.
I always rinse/soak it as best as possible.I haven't had a problem,but the longer you let it cure(air dry) and rinse soak the better.
Even in household applications pvc is usaully only used in drains and not supply lines where "whatever" the poison doesn't matter.Even the fumes remind me of my "younger days"(sorry but it is true).I have always taken a deep breath through my pipes before installing!.If it is too much for me to handle(you'll know) I wait /soak longer!
I have NEVER had an issue even in my reef tanks!I know you have good judgement Lorie.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

The ramp of my basking deck with be submerged below the water line and that is where I was thinking about cementing the parts together to avoid water seeping into the pipes - just sorta leary about the possibly repercussions.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

L.West said:


> The ramp of my basking deck with be submerged below the water line and that is where I was thinking about cementing the parts together to avoid water seeping into the pipes - just sorta leary about the possibly repercussions.


If you just soak/rinses after glue has dried then you will have a sealed frame.It may help to make things float better.
If you can glue it /build it outside the tank and rinse soak, you'll be all good Lorie.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Great - thank you.

Please take a look at my post about filters - fluval or eheim.

Trying to make a decision.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm not the canister guy!
Own a few /use none!
If they might not eat it ,I might say sponge filters can't be beat!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> I have hard plummed some of my returns with purple primer and cement.
> I always rinse/soak it as best as possible.I haven't had a problem,but the longer you let it cure(air dry) and rinse soak the better.
> Even in household applications pvc is usaully only used in drains and not supply lines where "whatever" the poison doesn't matter.Even the fumes remind me of my "younger days"(sorry but it is true).I have always taken a deep breath through my pipes before installing!.If it is too much for me to handle(you'll know) I wait /soak longer!
> I have NEVER had an issue even in my reef tanks!I know you have good judgement Lorie.


yep coralbandit the good days are behind you you have to face the fact.you are.....middle aged!!!!!!!haha nah im just joking.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have for my rubber pond a line KG-pipe (Dmr5 inches). 36 m. Then I made ​​a connection to a tube of structural ceramics. The compound is cement. I have goldfish. Nothing has happened.


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

Anything that is safe for drinking water can be assumed to be safe for your fish except for antimicrobials; chlorine, chloramine, etc.; and chemicals to reinforce your health; fluorine, iodide, etc. For this reason I recommend reverse osmosis water.


----------

